# painting cultured marble



## debden55 (May 1, 2009)

Hi! First post from me. Just wondering if cultured marble can be painted. I am trying to remodel my 11 year old bath on the cheap. The cultured marble tub surround on the jacuzzi has yellowed, and I want to paint it white. The is just the casing for the tub, and won't see any water than an occasional splash. I don't know how it will look, but I'm willing to try. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Cultured marble is plastic. I have not tried Cultured marble in particular but I have had great success on different types of plastic with Krylon's "Fusion for Plastic". It seems pretty durable and cleanable but it will scratch. As far as I know it only comes in a spray. Be sure to sand with a very fine 800 wet/dry paper before spraying. 

Rege


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I would go with marine paint designed for fiberglass hulls. You don't want some easily-scratched spray paint for a bathroom.

SirWired


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

you might want to consider a good cleaning first with a non residue type cleaner and a scotch brite pad - this should scuff up the surface a little and clean any residue off the surface. Next, I would try a product called STIX if you can find it - it's made by Insl-x. This is a latex primer that is made to adhere to the toughest surfaces. After that dries I would probably use a product like Ben Moore's WaterBorne Satin Impervo - I would stick to a waterborne product because oils will yellow - they always do regardless of what they say...

good luck!


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

mazzonetv said:


> After that dries I would probably use a product like Ben Moore's WaterBorne Satin Impervo - I would stick to a waterborne product because oils will yellow - they always do regardless of what they say...
> 
> good luck!


I wouldn't trust an ordinary interior paint on tub trim, even with a quality primer, and even though Impervo is a fine paint. It's just too steamy that close to the tub.

SirWired


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

sirwired nailed it with the marine paint. I don't think anything else would hold up well. Interlux Perfection would be a good choice, just follow the instructions for application on fiberglass (cultured marble is made with fiberglass resins, as I understand it). Ain't cheap, though....but cheaper than replacing the surround and it'll last a long time:thumbsup:


----------



## Toshalee540 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Krylon fusion!*

Krylon Fusion is Great stuff now available in brush on form too (although admittedly harder to find). Cultured marble is essentially plastic. Cures in shorter period of time than other suggestions...


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

"on the cheap"- One of my favoirite phrases. In a high -moisture area, epoxy is the best remendy to change colors, and to provide a washable, durable surfaces.


----------

